# Another batch-o-bacon.  Thanks SMF & Bear



## Watson (Feb 13, 2022)

Just did another batch of cold smoked bacon.

I have used 

 Bearcarver
 recipes a lot and tweaked this a bit to meet my wants. Bear's efforts are much appreciated.  

My set-up is a little odd.....MES heavily modified
I have an off heat smoker box (a kind of mailbox mod, but with a small grill)
Amazn tray
Auber PID controller
Auber cabinet fan

10 day dry cure using TQ and some brown sugar.
7 days in the fridge drying out
14 hours at 60 degrees  - apple smoke
15 days resting in the fridge to mellow.

Today was slicing day......it turned out pretty well.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2022)

Excellent looking bacon


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 13, 2022)

Nothing wrong with a big batch of bacon. Looks great

David

PS: any pictures of the setup you mentioned
Thanks


----------



## DougE (Feb 13, 2022)

That's some pretty looking bacon


----------



## ramatack (Feb 13, 2022)

Watson said:


> Just did another batch of cold smoked bacon.
> 
> I have used
> 
> ...


When you put in the fridge to mellow, do you put in a bag or leave open to dry


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 13, 2022)

Excellent!


----------



## Watson (Feb 13, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nothing wrong with a big batch of bacon. Looks great
> 
> David
> 
> ...


Kinda of embarrassed.....that's a web camera so I can check on the smoke.....but here's the rig:


----------



## Watson (Feb 13, 2022)

ramatack said:


> When you put in the fridge to mellow, do you put in a bag or leave open to dry


I just wrap in plastic wrap and tuck in an old dorm fridge I use for smoked stuff. 

I leave the slabs unwrapped for a week after curing to let them dry out.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

Watson said:


> Kinda of embarrassed.....that's a web camera so I can check on the smoke.....but here's the rig:
> View attachment 525725


 Very nice , Nothing to be Embarrassed about at all . Good looking setup
And very smart with the camera. I have to pick up 2 more cameras so I can watch the Smokers Shed and One of my gardens in the summer . As something is eating my flowers and fruit trees, I think it's a Deer , hopefully not a neighbor, lol   

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

Watson said:


> Kinda of embarrassed.



Like I said , good set up . If you can cook and smoke good safe food . That is all that matters. And I think it is great

David


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 14, 2022)

Nothing wrong with the setup. As long as you continue to pump out great looking stuff like that bacon keep on with what works for you! 
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2022)

Great Looking Bacon, Watson!!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 14, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Very nice , Nothing to be Embarrassed about at all . Good looking setup
> And very smart with the camera. I have to pick up 2 more cameras so I can watch the Smokers Shed and One of my gardens in the summer .* As something is eating my flowers and fruit trees, I think it's a Deer , hopefully not a neighbor, lol *
> 
> David



Mrs Bear said, "It's the Deer!"
They eat her Hostas & her Hydrangeas all the time.
Even while she's yelling at them!!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 14, 2022)

Beautiful Bacon! Great work! I also really dig the setup!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 14, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Mrs Bear said, "It's the Deer!"
> They eat her Hostas & her Hydrangeas all the time.
> Even while she's yelling at them!!
> 
> Bear



I have seen the pictures of the Deer in your yard. 
Mrs. Bear has to stop making her garden so so appealing.  

I have caught Mona putting out apples by my flower gardens. She said it was so they would leave the flowers alone

Hard to argue with that reasoning....not

David


----------



## conradjw (Feb 14, 2022)

Nice looking bacon and smoking setup!!
Ya most likely deer its surprising the type of plants they will eat.
My father had some property and there was a bunch of ditch weed growing on it. The cattle, sheep and other live stock would never eat it. Only walk through it to knock the flies off. But we witnessed it many times and watched the deer it it.

Nothing else would touch it. Well maybe the young kids around the area? Lol


----------

